# Working Workshop/Event Bowie, MD Aug 7,2010



## Ish (Jul 23, 2010)

Harijan Kennels is hosting a Working Workshop & Event in Bowie, Maryland on Sat. Aug. 7, 2010 at 9:00AM.

Around 9am. Some of the topics that will be covered:

1. Nutrition 
2. Health 
3. Explain & evaluate different forms of dog aggression 
4. Demonstrate & explain prey, defense & fight drives 
5. Understanding the role of the decoy 
6. Canine communication 
7. Human - Canine communication 
8. Thresholds 
9. Stressors 
10. etc.

Around 11am. Intro to handling, sack, tug & sleeve work, basic obedience, problem solving (anybody/dog can participate)

Around 1pm break for lunch

Around 2pm Have slight discussion on different sport venues like PSA, K9 Pro Sports, KNVP and Personal Protection, etc.

COST for Workshop and lunch is $40 per person. The Certifications are additional.

Around 3pm Offer some different certification at this point.

1. Canine Good Citizen (CGC) $15 American Kennel Club - akc.org

2. Deterrent Dog (DD) $20 The Federation of Working Dogs

3. Working Dog Evaluation (WDE) $25 The Federation of Working Dogs

4. Certificado del Caracter Funcional (CCF) $15 Working Dogo Canario Alliance

5. Obedience Test 1 & 2 (OT1 & OT2) The Federation of Working Dogs

Guest speaker is Ismail Moore,

Founder of Dream Team Kennels 1998 
AKC, CGC evaluator 2003- 
Owned the 1# Training Facility (Pet Dreams) Wash, DC (2004-2007) 
Certified PSA decoy 2009 
Certified decoy Virginia Police Canine Association 
Certified Judge K9 Pro Sports 
Certified Pet Food Advisor 
Working Director SACCI 
Certified Judge & Decoy Certificado del Caracter Funcional, etc.

For more detail info contact;

Mark Bank [email protected] or call 240-481-8689


----------

